# 189 Visa Lodged February 2016



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

This thread is for all who lodged their visa 189 application on February 2016 onward.
Please share your timeline or your updates.:welcome:
Thanks


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys lets share our timelines on the thread


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

My timeline as below.


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER
EA: 19 Oct 2015
PTE (L78/R71/S86/W76) : 19 Nov 2015
EOI submitted : 20 Nov 2015 60 pts
Invite: 08 Jan 2016
PCC: 20 Jan 2016
Visa application: 6 Feb 2016
Medicals:15 Feb 2016


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey GUYS..contribute with your timeline


----------



## v_2jsin (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi, There is already a thread as 189 Visa Lodge Gang. Please use that for more details.


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

v_2jsin said:


> Hi, There is already a thread as 189 Visa Lodge Gang. Please use that for more details.


No ...we need only to make a team for a ll who lodged only in February not January 2016.


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

My timeline as below. Lodged the application on 6th Feb.

Thanks,
birju


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Waiting for CO*

Hi everyone,

Here is my timeline.

Thanks


Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
IELTS- 26-May 14 - Overall - 8
ACS Applied - 17-Dec 15
ACS +ve Result Received - 11-Jan 16
EOI 189(65) - 12-Jan 16
Invitation - 189 - 22-Jan 16
Visa Lodgement - 05-Feb 16
Medicals Uploaded - 05-Feb 16 
PCC Uploaded - 05-Feb 16
CO Assigned - 
Grant -


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Great contribution guys...Keep updating


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

Share your story guys :welcome:


----------



## paliville (Mar 16, 2015)

*Need advice on PCC*

Hi All. I need some advise on PCC for my wife. I am in Australia on a PR since August 2015 and my wife has just launched her visa under the 263112 Network Administrator category. She has filed as an independent visa instead of filing for spouse visa as she had started her process before we got married, we just got married in Jan 2016. I have a situation on hands and I need some advice. :confused2:

She recently applied for PCC from India however the passport department told her the passport is damaged since my niece had scribbled on it so they have put her PCC on hold and advised her to get the passport re-issued after which the PCC will be conducted. Now the issue is that while she had her old passport her status on it was unmarried but now when we get the passport re-issued do we need to change the status to married and get my name added on it as her husband or do we go ahead with the same status as 'unmarried' on the passport since that will mean we need to get a new passport issued which could complicate the process as well, please advise as we are at a critical stage and this is really important, will appreciate your help. Cheers!!!


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

v_2jsin said:


> Hi, There is already a thread as 189 Visa Lodge Gang. Please use that for more details.



HI Mate
What is you application status?


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Applied a week back. Document uploads in progress  Hoping to get Meds and PCC done before CO gets assigned.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

here is my timeline.. Lodged my visa application on 5th February!


----------



## Fluffyy (Feb 19, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> here is my timeline.. Lodged my visa application on 5th February!


How did CO requested employment verification? ..could u please let us know what did he asked for?


----------



## Lynxwood (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all! I submitted my EOI on 25 February 2016 with 60 points. My code is 261312. PTE - 65 (= IELTS 7)


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

paliville said:


> Hi All. I need some advise on PCC for my wife. I am in Australia on a PR since August 2015 and my wife has just launched her visa under the 263112 Network Administrator category. She has filed as an independent visa instead of filing for spouse visa as she had started her process before we got married, we just got married in Jan 2016. I have a situation on hands and I need some advice. :confused2:
> 
> She recently applied for PCC from India however the passport department told her the passport is damaged since my niece had scribbled on it so they have put her PCC on hold and advised her to get the passport re-issued after which the PCC will be conducted. Now the issue is that while she had her old passport her status on it was unmarried but now when we get the passport re-issued do we need to change the status to married and get my name added on it as her husband or do we go ahead with the same status as 'unmarried' on the passport since that will mean we need to get a new passport issued which could complicate the process as well, please advise as we are at a critical stage and this is really important, will appreciate your help. Cheers!!!




It won't complicate the process. Get the passport renewed with all details - marital status, address etc. Then you can apply for a new pcc or maybe proceed with the same application. The new passport will have your old passport details, so the link will always be maintained.

Also renewal of the passport is a hassle free and quick process. In case of tatkal it will hardly take less than a week.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's my timeline.. One question though, I've been here in Singapore since I was just 3 months before I turned 18 and PR here.. So, do I still need to get PCC from my country, Myanmar, or just PCC from S'pore is enough?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Updated Status


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

MsmSoe said:


> Here's my timeline.. One question though, I've been here in Singapore since I was just 3 months before I turned 18 and PR here.. So, do I still need to get PCC from my country, Myanmar, or just PCC from S'pore is enough?


You need PCC for last years where you stayed more than 12 months. So if you didn't live in Mayanmar more than 12 months, then it won't be necessary.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Visa lodged in Febraury.

Timelines are:
Skill - 261313
PTE cleared for 10 points - 5/Oct/2015
ACS Filed - 14/Nov/2015
ACS Approval - 24/Nov/2015
EOI Submitted - 189 - with 55 points - and 190(NSW) with 60 points - 2/Dec/2015
Points increased by 5 - 6/Dec/2015
Got Invitation - 190 - 3/Feb/2016
Got Invitation - 189 - 17/Feb/2016
PCC Applied Self - 10/Feb/2016
PCC Applied and Issued Spouse - 10/Feb/2016
Visa Lodged - 19/Feb/2016
PCC Issued Self - 26/Feb/2016
Medicals Done - 27/Feb/2016
Docs Uploaded - 27/Feb/2016


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> You need PCC for last years where you stayed more than 12 months. So if you didn't live in Mayanmar more than 12 months, then it won't be necessary.


Correction: in last *10 *years.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

CO contacted me today, asking for PCC. Application status has changed to Information Requested


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thorax said:


> CO contacted me today, asking for PCC. Application status has changed to Information Requested


Thanks thorax for the information


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

*HI All*

Hope you peeps are doing well.

I was here in 2013 when i was applying for my 189.

Now I am in Ausi and Settled in Sunny Brisbane..

Just fire any questions over to me if u guys have any..

When I have time I ll reply you

Best Of Luck....


----------



## shabdullah (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,

One of my previous companies is closed and no longer operating, however, I have substantial evidences including Appointment Letter, Employment Certificate, Statutory Declaration, Govt. Tax Records, Bank Statement and some others.

I have been advised that I should mention that this company is no longer in operation but I was wondering about where and how I should mention it? Should I write a separate note and browse as separate PDF or mention in my duties/responsibilities question in the visa application or some other way?

Thanking in anticipation to all who would guide, I am planning to lodge the application within this week.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys I'm in as well. 

below is my timeline


Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 254499 REGISTERED NURSE NEC
OET (23 MAY 2015: L-B R-B W-B S-B) PROFICIENT
17 DEC 2015- RN REGISTERED
12 FEB 2016 SKILL ASSESSMENT COMPLETED
18 FEB 2016 EOI SUBMITTED 60pts
now- waiting waiting..


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Applied a week back. Document uploads in progress  Hoping to get Meds and PCC done before CO gets assigned.


Hi Thorax, We share the similar timelines but i still have not got CO assigned for my case.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

amandeep2208 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Visa lodged in Febraury.
> 
> ...


Please let me know if you know if you get the CO assigned. I have lodged my VISA on 18th Feb and uploaded all the documents including FORM80, PCC and Medicals
Thanks,


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Below are my timelines.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Thorax, We share the similar timelines but i still have not got CO assigned for my case.


Looks like you have all documents uploaded, so CO didnt have to contact


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys I'm in as well.
> 
> below is my timeline
> 
> ...


This group is for people who have lodged their visa in Feb


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Looks like you have all documents uploaded, so CO didnt have to contact


Hey do you have any idea how does Direct Grant work ? will it happen even without the CO getting assigned ?


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Thorax, We share the similar timelines but i still have not got CO assigned for my case.





rishishabby said:


> Hey do you have any idea how does Direct Grant work ? will it happen even without the CO getting assigned ?


Not sure buddy. It might change to application in process or something like that once the CO is reviewing the documents. Better to check other threads for this info. 

For me it looks like they are reviewing the document checklist and are contacting applicants who have missing documents so that they can go through multiple applicants at the same time.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Not sure buddy. It might change to application in process or something like that once the CO is reviewing the documents. Better to check other threads for this info.
> 
> For me it looks like they are reviewing the document checklist and are contacting applicants who have missing documents so that they can go through multiple applicants at the same time.


ok thanks Thorax... Can u tel me what do you see the status? Cause i see "Application received"


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rishishabby said:


> ok thanks Thorax... Can u tel me what do you see the status? Cause i see "Application received"


Mine is information requested.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> Correction: in last *10 *years.


I see, thanks! Guess I don't need from Myanmar then, as I came here when I was 17, and yes, I did live in Myanmar for 17 years since I was born! 

Hope to get CO assigned this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> Correction: in last *10 *years.


I see from your timeline that you applied SG PCC before you have your CO assigned. Are we able to do that, because if I understand correctly, we can apply PCC once we get the request letter from CO? :noidea: Let me know, so I won't need to wait for the CO and go to SPF to get the PCC.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thorax said:


> CO contacted me today, asking for PCC. Application status has changed to Information Requested


That's pretty fast good All the best and keep us updated.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

MsmSoe said:


> I see from your timeline that you applied SG PCC before you have your CO assigned. Are we able to do that, because if I understand correctly, we can apply PCC once we get the request letter from CO? :noidea: Let me know, so I won't need to wait for the CO and go to SPF to get the PCC.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Singapore COC accepts your acknowledgement letter (this is the letter you get once you pay the fees and lodge your application). Get a copy of your passport, one copy photographs, fill out the form. You need to go to COC personally between 8:30 AM - 12PM Mon to Friday (excluding PH). Processing fee for each application is S$55.00. Payment can be made via cash, Nets or CC. Also bring your IC and passport.

hope this helps.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Please let me know if you know if you get the CO assigned. I have lodged my VISA on 18th Feb and uploaded all the documents including FORM80, PCC and Medicals
> Thanks,


Sure i will keep this updated


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

MsmSoe said:


> I see from your timeline that you applied SG PCC before you have your CO assigned. Are we able to do that, because if I understand correctly, we can apply PCC once we get the request letter from CO? :noidea: Let me know, so I won't need to wait for the CO and go to SPF to get the PCC.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Didn't realize you were asking this specific to Singapore  . Never mind.

Let me answer your question here. A Lot of people think PCC in India can be obtained only after the CO asks for it. The guys at the passport office will give PCC only to those who actually need it. Which means you need to prove in some way that you really need it. One way is to show the email from CO. Another way which I used was to show the invite email. They didn't even look at it properly, it is just a formality. So you can, like me, get the PCC done before even applying for the PR. However keep in mind that the first entry date is dependent on PCC & Health checkup dates.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

sougat818 said:


> Didn't realize you were asking this specific to Singapore  . Never mind.
> 
> Let me answer your question here. A Lot of people think PCC in India can be obtained only after the CO asks for it. The guys at the passport office will give PCC only to those who actually need it. Which means you need to prove in some way that you really need it. One way is to show the email from CO. Another way which I used was to show the invite email. They didn't even look at it properly, it is just a formality. So you can, like me, get the PCC done before even applying for the PR. However keep in mind that the first entry date is dependent on PCC & Health checkup dates.


People at the passport office did not ask me for any invite or email. They just checked my DOB proof and residence proof and in the appointment it was mentioned that i need PCC for Australia. And after verification they issue it to me in around 15 days. However my wife got that same day without verification.


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

amandeep2208 said:


> People at the passport office did not ask me for any invite or email. They just checked my DOB proof and residence proof and in the appointment it was mentioned that i need PCC for Australia. And after verification they issue it to me in around 15 days. However my wife got that same day without verification.


You were certainly lucky, I had to go get a printout of the email :confused2:. So looks like this one is all dependent on the guys at passport office. Better to be safe and avoid wasting time in my opinion.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> Singapore COC accepts your acknowledgement letter (this is the letter you get once you pay the fees and lodge your application). Get a copy of your passport, one copy photographs, fill out the form. You need to go to COC personally between 8:30 AM - 12PM Mon to Friday (excluding PH). Processing fee for each application is S$55.00. Payment can be made via cash, Nets or CC. Also bring your IC and passport.
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks a lot. I'll give it a try tomorrow at SPF then.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

__________________
233912: Mechanical Engineer
11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adeliade for PCC & Medical
24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
XX XXX 2016 PCC
XX XXX 2016 Grant!


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi folks, I have just assigned CO now, requesting Form 1221, Resume, Form 80 and PCC.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

amandeep2208 said:


> That's pretty fast good All the best and keep us updated.



We share similar timelines Amandeep... Lets stay in touch so we know the status of the CO assigned.

ACS Filed : 09-01-2016
ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016
EOI Filed : 01-02-2016
EOI Invitation Recieved: 17-02-2016
VISA SC 189 Lodge Date : 18-02-2016
Documents Uploaded : 19-02-2016 & 20-02-2016
PCC uploaded : 23-02-2016
Medicals : 25-02-2017 (Updated)
CO Contact : XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
Request Completed : XX-XX-2016 
Grant Date : XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
IED: XX-XX-2016 lane:


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*My timelines below*

Hi guys,

I lodged my visa in feb too.. Timelines below..

Have sent the docs to singapore for the pcc.. Used tge acknowledgement receipt and sent the docs.. Hope they accept it.

Thursday im off for the medical and india pcc. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ujern (Sep 14, 2015)

Just submitted additional documents yesterday and here's my timeline


25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
27 Oct EA + outcome
29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
08 Jan Invitation received
22 Jan Visa Application
30 Jan Medical Checkup
04 Feb CO assigned
24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
29 Feb Form 80 uploaded


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just now contacted by CO for Form 80 and evidence of undergoing medicals.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

CO contacted today and told to do the medicals. Will be doing this weekend.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like everyone's application is moving forward.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Guys did you upload the PCC + seal in the passport? Or just the PCC? I applied for PCC today and got it the same day


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*CO assignment*

Hi guys,

How do we know if a CO is assigned? Will we get an email or do we need to check our immi account? Also the CO contact is via email
Or immi account?


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How do we know if a CO is assigned? Will we get an email or do we need to check our immi account? Also the CO contact is via email
> Or immi account?


In my case CO sent a mail asking for additional documents, but if you have uploaded all documents already, the first contact you might receive can be of grant


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bhuiyena said:


> Looks like everyone's application is moving forward.


Hi Mate - Can you brief on this 'CO requested for authority to contact with employe' from your signature.

Did the CO ask the contact details of your employer, doesn't your Statuary declaration already have the details?

Just curious to understand what it really means.


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Guys did you upload the PCC + seal in the passport? Or just the PCC? I applied for PCC today and got it the same day


I uploaded both since I was also not sure about their requirement.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 
My timeline is in my signature.. 
Have anyone been assigned CO Marlon from GSM Adelaide?


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Guys did you upload the PCC + seal in the passport? Or just the PCC? I applied for PCC today and got it the same day


Only PCC document is enough, stamp on passport is not required. PCC should be color scanned.


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I also applied for visa on 9th Feb, 2016 ...CO contacted on 20th and asked for "evidence of employment ", my relieving letters and roles were already attached, so I attached few pay slips, bank statement, form 60 (tax proofs) and promotions letters and pressed information provided on immi site next day (i.e 21st Feb).
I havn't received any response from CO after that, not sure if they are satisfied with these documents now, I have mailed them also but I they didn't reply (except for auto generated mail).
A bit anxious on what to do now, do anyone have similar cases...when can I expect CO to confirm if he is satisfied with the documentation ?


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi guys,
> My timeline is in my signature..
> Have anyone been assigned CO Marlon from GSM Adelaide?


I was assigned same CO ..contacted me on 20th Feb, waiting to hear back from him.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

I also applied for visa on 9th Feb, 2016 ...CO contacted on 22nd and asked for PCC & Medicals. Submitted my PCC by today. MEdicals already submitted on 23rd Feb. Waiting to Grant for visa


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> I was assigned same CO ..contacted me on 20th Feb, waiting to hear back from him.:fingerscrossed:


What did she ask you for? When did u aubmit it?


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

My timelines as follows


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> I also applied for visa on 9th Feb, 2016 ...CO contacted on 20th and asked for "evidence of employment ", my relieving letters and roles were already attached, so I attached few pay slips, bank statement, form 60 (tax proofs) and promotions letters and pressed information provided on immi site next day (i.e 21st Feb).
> I havn't received any response from CO after that, not sure if they are satisfied with these documents now, I have mailed them also but I they didn't reply (except for auto generated mail).
> A bit anxious on what to do now, do anyone have similar cases...when can I expect CO to confirm if he is satisfied with the documentation ?



Anxious? Why?
CO just asked for employment proofs and you submitted them. That's all. No need to worry mate..they will get back on your file and check the docs and if anything else is required, they will let you know.. so just chill and relax...


It is a normal process and we all have been asked for different docs from COs and we provide them to move forward in our process.

Good Luck....


----------



## Bk1302 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> What did she ask you for? When did u aubmit it?


Employment Proof, what about you ?


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

ginni said:


> Anxious? Why?
> CO just asked for employment proofs and you submitted them. That's all. No need to worry mate..they will get back on your file and check the docs and if anything else is required, they will let you know.. so just chill and relax...
> 
> 
> ...


Was bit anxious as have already attached relieving letter with dates still CO asked for employment proof, have attached all papers that I have now(bank statements, tax proofs, joining etc) hope they find it sufficient.
Any idea in how much time they get back on file after first inspection typically?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> Employment Proof, what about you ?


Wife's PCC was incorrect type, her medical since it was pending and polio vaccination certificate for myself.

When did u submit the requested docs?


----------



## Sehaj1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Wife's PCC was incorrect type, her medical since it was pending and polio vaccination certificate for myself.
> 
> When did u submit the requested docs?


I submitted them on 21st Feb, awaiting for CO to visit my file again.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - Can you brief on this 'CO requested for authority to contact with employe' from your signature.
> 
> Did the CO ask the contact details of your employer, doesn't your Statuary declaration already have the details?
> 
> Just curious to understand what it really means.


Mostly CO was asking if he can contact the employer, he just wanted to confirm. And my HR doesn't provide any specific name but give them a hotline number to call.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any one who got CO contact, visa applied on and after Feb 23rd


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,

My timeline as below.

__________________
Software Engineer ANZSCO-261313

Invitation - 189 - 03-Feb'16.
Visa Lodgement - 28-Feb'16
Medicals Uploaded - ?? 
PCC Applied - 26 Feb 2016, Recieved - ?? 
Docs - WIP
CO Assigned - ??
Grant - ??


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

jawahar84 said:


> __________________
> 233912: Mechanical Engineer
> 11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
> 08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
> ...


02 Mar 2016 PCC uploaded


----------



## amarella (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my timeline.

Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
PTE - 03-04-2015(0 POINTS)
ACS Applied - 23-March-15
ACS +ve Result Received - 10-04-2015
EOI 189(60) - 12-Feb-16
Invitation - 189 - Not yet recieved

Waiting for invitation


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

Under my and wife's immigration health status its written - Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required.
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

What does this status mean? Does it mean that we have cleared and passed our medical examinations?

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> Under my and wife's immigration health status its written - Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required.
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> What does this status mean? Does it mean that we have cleared and passed our medical examinations?
> ...


In layman terms...it means the concerned person has cleared the medicals.

However reading/checking of reports by DIBP medical team is different and by others a bit diff.

They might have a different set of standards/readings & will only be known once they go through the same.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

booked for medicals on Tuesday. They require photographs of Australian standards.
specific size. I had already uploaded Indian passport size foto in immiaccount.

But the CO did not ask for a new one. I guess it is better to upload the Australian passport size foto in immi acc too.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

amandeep2208 said:


> People at the passport office did not ask me for any invite or email. They just checked my DOB proof and residence proof and in the appointment it was mentioned that i need PCC for Australia. And after verification they issue it to me in around 15 days. However my wife got that same day without verification.


Same story with me...my wife got pcc the same day & mine has gone for police verification . Maybe another 2 weeks before I get....


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Here is my timeline.

Thanks


ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
Invitation - 189 - 17-Feb 16
Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb 16
Medicals Uploaded - 24-Feb 16 
PCC Uploaded - Not yet
CO Assigned - ??
Grant - ??


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

1moreEECandidate said:


> Same story with me...my wife got pcc the same day & mine has gone for police verification . Maybe another 2 weeks before I get....


Is your present address different from address in passport? What documents did you take as address proof for you and wife?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Is your present address different from address in passport? What documents did you take as address proof for you and wife?


Same address as in the passport. They say that my police verification report is not updated in their systems... So the normal verification process will have to be done...


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sehaj1981 said:


> I was assigned same CO ..contacted me on 20th Feb, waiting to hear back from him.:fingerscrossed:


Dear Sehaj

how does CO contacts us.. phone/email?
I lodged my visa on 20th Feb, no communication from DIBP yet.
my PCC cleared yesterday, need to collect it tomorrow from passport office and upload.

Regards


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rrc123 said:


> Dear Sehaj
> 
> how does CO contacts us.. phone/email?
> I lodged my visa on 20th Feb, no communication from DIBP yet.
> ...


By email generally.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thorax said:


> By email generally.


Thanks Thorax.
I got mail from CO today, asking for 815. uploaded same in immi account, do we also need to send this form to CO via email?

Cheers


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rrc123 said:


> Thanks Thorax.
> I got mail from CO today, asking for 815. uploaded same in immi account, do we also need to send this form to CO via email?
> 
> Cheers


You have to click the button "Information Provided" under Application status after uploading the documents. You can always mail them too, but not required.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thorax said:


> You have to click the button "Information Provided" under Application status after uploading the documents. You can always mail them too, but not required.


Thanks mate, 
I have clicked Information provided,

is this the mail id to send docs: [email protected] ?

Regards!


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

rrc123 said:


> Thanks mate,
> I have clicked Information provided,
> 
> is this the mail id to send docs: [email protected] ?
> ...


Yes. Make sure you include Client Name, DOB, Date of Visa Application, Application ID, 
Transaction Reference Number (TRN) and File Number from the PDF which CO sent requesting more information. 

I sent them a mail 4 days back after uploading documents, but no reply yet. I'm guessing they'll take some time to reply, if at all they do.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Yes. Make sure you include Client Name, DOB, Date of Visa Application, Application ID,
> Transaction Reference Number (TRN) and File Number from the PDF which CO sent requesting more information.
> 
> I sent them a mail 4 days back after uploading documents, but no reply yet. I'm guessing they'll take some time to reply, if at all they do.


ok, Thanks mate.


----------



## cooldave (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi room, please advice me I live and work in China and want to move to Australia , I'm a Nigerian citizen , single . Please kindly advice me what visa type is best to apply from China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Applied for my visa 4th Feb, CO contact on 15 Feb asking for PTE to be sent through PTE website and I did that immediately. Still haven't heard back from CO  Do I need to email them? I only clicked the "information provided" button in my immi account.


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

stardustt07 said:


> Applied for my visa 4th Feb, CO contact on 15 Feb asking for PTE to be sent through PTE website and I did that immediately. Still haven't heard back from CO  Do I need to email them? I only clicked the "information provided" button in my immi account.


Clicking Information provided is enough 

Most of us are in this same stage, waiting after providing addition information to CO. Looking at the timelines for January applicants, you can expect grant/next contact after 30-40 days of initial contact (at best). There are many cases waiting longer too..


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thorax said:


> stardustt07 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied for my visa 4th Feb, CO contact on 15 Feb asking for PTE to be sent through PTE website and I did that immediately. Still haven't heard back from CO
> ...


Thanks!! Hopefully February applications get grants soonnn can't help checking everyday hahahah.

Do you know if the processing times for people onshore/offshore is different or are they around the same?


----------



## spaniant (Nov 1, 2015)

cooldave said:


> Hi room, please advice me I live and work in China and want to move to Australia , I'm a Nigerian citizen , single . Please kindly advice me what visa type is best to apply from China.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visa type depends upon your qualification experience age and English language capability. And not upon ur nationality or where u r currently residing.


----------



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

stardustt07 said:


> Applied for my visa 4th Feb, CO contact on 15 Feb asking for PTE to be sent through PTE website and I did that immediately. Still haven't heard back from CO  Do I need to email them? I only clicked the "information provided" button in my immi account.



Hi Mate/All, 

How to select DIBP as a Recipient in PTE website? Is there any specific method? I am getting no Recipient error when tying DIPB name.


----------



## vedhabala (Feb 11, 2016)

vedhabala said:


> Hi Mate/All,
> 
> How to select DIBP as a Recipient in PTE website? Is there any specific method? I am getting no Recipient error when tying DIPB name.


Sorted it out. Thanks.


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

Guys got my Visa today!!


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

sougat818 said:


> Guys got my Visa today!!


Congrats! When are you moving? Decided which city to move to?


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

hi guys

I did my medicals today. They said results will be uploaded after a week if no problems.

So how can i check my results ? From immi account? Because i dont have access to this account. Only my lawyer. Can we know soon if our meds are cleared? Thank...!!


----------



## sougat818 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Congrats! When are you moving? Decided which city to move to?


Will decide in a couple of days on the exact dates. Right now I think it'll be mid may to Sydney. I like Melbourne more but jobs are more important right now.


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

ACS - Successful 
PTE - 8-2-2016 (80,67,73,89)
EOI (189) - 12-2-2016 , 60 pts, Software Engineer 2613 
Invitation - :eyebrows:

When can I get the invitation.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

Alhamdulillah Got my visa today.

Lodging date 19 Feb 2016
Visa Date: 11 March 2016


Thanks guys for all the info


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

MY medicals uploaded in immi account. My wife's still pending from panel physician for upload.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Subscribing to this thread... All the best, everyone!


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Uploaded the docs CO asked (form 80/1221 amd PCC for both me and my partner) on 11th March.. Hopefully I can get the grant this week, waiting everyday in anticipation.. ray:


----------



## Datolite (Mar 11, 2016)

MsmSoe said:


> Uploaded the docs CO asked (form 80/1221 amd PCC for both me and my partner) on 11th March.. Hopefully I can get the grant this week, waiting everyday in anticipation.. ray:


I feel you're being a bit over-confident as I'm still waiting since 11th Feb after uploading documents but I do wish you the best of luck!


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Health Clearance updated in IMMI account. The wait starts..


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

I have paid visa fee and uploaded documents just today ... The long wait started


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

*How COs allocated?*

After reading all the posts, I got a doubt COs are allocated on the basis of dates you lodge the application or the date since u stopped uploading the documents,

My timelines are follows, I have uploaded all the docs including PCC,med,Form 80 & 1221 and I dint claim points for work, So they need not verify my work,

Lodged on Feb 28 , stopped uploading all the documents last 3 days before:

Any insight is highly appreciated, And also did anyone get grant who lodged their visa on Feb 28 2016.

My timeline as below.

__________________
Software Engineer ANZSCO-261313

Invitation - 189 - 03-Feb'16.
Visa Lodgement - 28-Feb'16
Medicals Uploaded
PCC Uploaded
Docs - Form 80 & 1221 & 1229 uploaded
CO Assigned - ??
Grant - ??


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

deepakprasadp said:


> After reading all the posts, I got a doubt COs are allocated on the basis of dates you lodge the application or the date since u stopped uploading the documents,


From what i've seen it is based on visa lodge date. CO is assigned (generally within 2 weeks) and he looks for completeness of application. If something is missing he sends a mail asking for the missing documents. Else, he proceeds validating documents which might result in a direct grant.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Thorax said:


> From what i've seen it is based on visa lodge date. CO is assigned (generally within 2 weeks) and he looks for completeness of application. If something is missing he sends a mail asking for the missing documents. Else, he proceeds validating documents which might result in a direct grant.


Thanks Thorax! Lets wait together then! I wish you good luck buddy!


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
Thanks you all.



Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 
EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 
Invited - 22/01/2016
Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 
PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
Health Tests : 17/1/2016
co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
Health Cleared :22/02/2016
Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016 
Grant : 15/03/2016


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> Thanks you all.


Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations 


What are the additional documents requested by CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> Thanks you all.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats..!! See my signature. Very similar timeline..


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> Thanks you all.
> 
> 
> ...


Congos


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows,

I show my family members as non migrant to minimize risk and planned to add them after medical clearance, but CO asked to conduct medical of whole family. So I am planning to include them in my current application and pay their fee. I make query to CO about sharing the procedure but no response yet. I find out DIBP website and found for 1022 but looks not relevant as not having information about payment of fee. One of my friend shared my form 1436 which additional applicant and their fee section, but having question do have to fill separate forms for each additional applicant?


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> 
> Thanks you all.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! I'm still refreshing my email every 30 minutes or so, waiting for the golden email in anticipation.. 


233914: Engineering Technologist:nerd:

*12/11/15* IELTS (L:8.5 R:7.5 W:6.5 S:6.5)
*12/11/15* EA Assessment Submitted
*18/01/16* EA + outcome
*18/01/16* Submitted (189) EOI (55 pts) :noidea:
*23/01/16* IELTS 2nd attempt (L:8.5 R:7.5 W:7.5 S:8)
*05/02/16* EOI updated with new IELTS scores :eyebrows:
*17/02/16* Invitation received
*20/02/16* Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
*26/02/16* Medical clearance
*01/03/16* CO contact
*02/03/16* SG PCC
*11/03/16* PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
XX XXX 2016 Grant! ray:


----------



## shre.sunaust (Feb 18, 2016)

I uploaded form 80, medicals , pcc, work and education docs on the first go itself. 
They asked for spouse functional English docs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 
EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 
Invited - 22/01/2016
Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 
PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
Health Tests : 17/1/2016
co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
Health Cleared :22/02/2016
Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016 
Grant : 15/03/2016


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> Thanks you all.
> 
> 
> Congrats dude! Wish you all the best..


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.

Thanks all for your help.

Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
Anzsco code: 261313
Direct grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeep2208 (Jul 2, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> ...


Any idea which GSM adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## wasim.yousaf (Mar 17, 2016)

congrats deepak,

please explain for me that what is direct grant?


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

wasim.yousaf said:


> congrats deepak,
> 
> please explain for me that what is direct grant?


Direct grant means the applicant is not contacted by CO for additional documents/clarifications. This happens for applicants who upload all documents upfront.


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

*My Timeline*



Fluffyy said:


> This thread is for all who lodged their visa 189 application on February 2016 onward.
> Please share your timeline or your updates.:welcome:
> Thanks


Below is my Timeline


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Al-hamdulillah, we have got our 189 grant today for myself, spouse & 2 kids. We have applied from 489 to 189.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

*189 Visa Granted*

Received grant notice yesterday.
Thank you so much for all the valuable information, everyone!


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

marli15 said:


> Received grant notice yesterday.
> Thank you so much for all the valuable information, everyone!


U mind sharing ur timeline? 😊


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MsmSoe said:


> U mind sharing ur timeline? 😊


Here's my timeline 

__________________
261313 Software Engineer
07.11.15 IELTS
30.11.15 ACS Positive Response
02.12.15 EOI 189 Submission - 60 points
17.02.16 Received Invitation
26.02.16 Visa Lodged (with all documents)
23.03.16 Visa Granted from GSM Adelaide
02.02.17 IED


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

marli15 said:


> Here's my timeline
> 
> __________________
> 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Thanks and congratulations! I'm still waiting, after uploaded the documents CO asked for.. 😪

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MsmSoe said:


> Thanks and congratulations! I'm still waiting, after uploaded the documents CO asked for.. 😪
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


You are welcome and thank you. I believe you will get yours soon. They are processing really fast now. All the best!


----------



## wasim.yousaf (Mar 17, 2016)

marli15 said:


> Received grant notice yesterday.
> Thank you so much for all the valuable information, everyone!


Many Many congrats....


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

wasim.yousaf said:


> Many Many congrats....


Thank you so much Wasim


----------



## Thorax (Aug 7, 2010)

Got my grant today! :whoo:

Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

My visa application lodged on 23/02/2016 ,but not even CO assigned to my case !

What could be the reason ?

I uploaded all the docs at the time of lodgement and Form -80 & 1221 on 05/03/2016.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My visa application lodged on 23/02/2016 ,but not even CO assigned to my case !
> 
> ...


CO never always email about their assignment to ur case.

Most of the time they email when they cross check ur file and need further docs.

Very rarely they email that they have got ur case and are working on it.

May be CO is already on ur case and working on it.

Be +ve.


----------



## rrc123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## zeeshan355 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thorax said:


> Direct grant means the applicant is not contacted by CO for additional documents/clarifications. This happens for applicants who upload all documents upfront.


congrats!!!!!!! i m waiting still
:juggle:


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

*Applicants pre-loaded all Docs takes 1-2 months, may be granted 'Direct grant'*



Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My visa application lodged on 23/02/2016 ,but not even CO assigned to my case !
> 
> ...


Applicants pre-loaded with all necessary Docs such as Medicals and PCC - takes 6 weeks to 2 months. It seems like applicants who haven't submitted medicals, CO allocation is quicker and instructing 'Do the medicals and others'. 

The ones already finished will be sent to verifying officer. If he is happy, he is granting 'Direct grant':second:. The same thing is happening with me at the moment. I submitted all (really-all), so they took 8 weeks to respond, now, waiting for grant:eyebrows:.


----------



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Visa: 189 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Applied for Skilled Assessment: 11th Jan 2016
Cleared Skilled Assessment: 25th Jan 2016
EOI : 1st Feb
Invitation Received: 2nd Feb 2016
Visa Lodged: 16th Feb 2016
Medical Completed: 28th Feb 2016
CO First Contact: 4th Mach 2016
Uploaded Form 80: 6th March 2016
Grant: still waiting : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spunyani (May 22, 2015)

Guys Hope you are doing great..
I am worried now. One of friend filed 190 Visa and CO asked for his and his spouse PCC. Once he submitted, he got his Grant in no more than a week. I am happy for him however anxious for my visa now.

I am single, no dependents and filed 189. Replied and submitted all documents on 7th March and since then nothing has moved, its been 37 days now. Immi account has the same status, Assessment in progress and they have not contacted my referrals too for verification. There is no way to find out whats going on?

Also I know waiting time is 3 months however as per my research on expat forums, Grant comes within 30 to 35 days, no?

Thanks a ton in advance.

Best Regards


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

My timeline, I lodged towards the end of Feb. wishing all the best to everyone before me so that my number also comes fasts ))))


----------



## RMS_20 (Jan 3, 2016)

*QUestion on timeline*

Hi all, my timeline mentioned below. Questions for group members:

1- How much time will it take after all the below mentioned steps are already done?
2- Some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016. I m not sure if this is true. Can anyone help on these questions??

VISA: 189 - Business Analyst

20/02/2016 Visa lodged
20/02/2016 Docs Uploaded
01/03/2016 CO Adelaide contact for additional documents & medicals
11/03/2016 Additional documents uploaded and medical done
15/04/2016 Got a call from Australian high commission in New Delhi for Employment verification
Grant ??????????/


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

spunyani said:


> Guys Hope you are doing great..
> I am worried now. One of friend filed 190 Visa and CO asked for his and his spouse PCC. Once he submitted, he got his Grant in no more than a week. I am happy for him however anxious for my visa now.
> 
> I am single, no dependents and filed 189. Replied and submitted all documents on 7th March and since then nothing has moved, its been 37 days now. Immi account has the same status, Assessment in progress and they have not contacted my referrals too for verification. There is no way to find out whats going on?
> ...


It's not the same case for everyone. Some are waiting for more than 3 months. two days later, it will be 3 months for my application. can't really do much here except waiting.


----------



## arunarun18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wait is getting Long
------------------------
Hi Guys,
I have applied for 189 visa and have applied for 65 points. Its been long since the CO contacted me and I do not know If I should try to reach them again or continue waiting....
Since 22 Feb my Immiaccount status is "Assessment In Progress". Below is my timeline:

EOI submitted: 65 points
Invite: 03 Feb 2016
Visa lodged : 04 Feb 2016
Payment : 04 Feb 2016
CO contact: 15 Feb 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medicals,Employment proof)
Medicals : 18 Feb 2016
PCC(India):21 Feb 2016
Information Provided button clicked: 22 Feb 2016
Grant - Wait Is On


----------



## HajiMoosha (May 4, 2016)

v_2jsin said:


> Hi, There is already a thread as 189 Visa Lodge Gang. Please use that for more details.


Hi, When you provided the additional documents, have you submitted in online portal or directly to the CO. 

Invite - Feb 02,2016
CO - Feb 26,2016
PCC, docs etc - Mar 5, 2016
Grant - ???

I haven't acknowledged the CO on uploading additional documents. It's been 2 months and no updates. Do we need to send mail to CO separately after uploading ?


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

HajiMoosha said:


> Hi, When you provided the additional documents, have you submitted in online portal or directly to the CO.
> 
> Invite - Feb 02,2016
> CO - Feb 26,2016
> ...


I don't think so, as long as you've clicked "Information provided". I'm still waiting everyday to receive the email too. 

Visa lodged - 20 Feb 2016
CO contact - 3 Mar 2016
Information provided - 11 Mar 2016
Grant - ???

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! Just wanna ask if you know when is bridging visa issued after visa application lodgement? Thanks


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have just received an email from GSM saying that there will be some delay in visa processing.

"The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of this application."

Does anyone here know how long are they going to take approximately? Or when will be the time they are going to reset the number of places for skill immigrant programme? 

Thanks a bunch for your answers! 😔😔

Visa Lodged : 20 Feb 2016
CO contact : 3 Mar 2016
Infomation provided : 11 Mar 2016
Grant : ???


Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------

